# Office Manager and Clery Compliance Coordinator-Clark U.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Office Manager and Clery Compliance Coordinator 199017
Institution:
*Clark University*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:

Admin - Police and Public Safety
Admin - Secretary and Administrative Assistants
Admin - Assessment, Accreditation, and Compliance

Posted:
03/02/2017

Type:
Full Time

Clark University seeks a professional to fill the role, Office Manager and Clery Compliance Coordinator to oversee and coordinate all University Police tasks and responsibilities as well as staying up-to-date with all Clery related laws, responsibilities and needed actions across campus. This includes supporting University Police by answering phones, dealing with the community in the office, coordinating the parking program and providing support to dispatchers, officers, escort employees and officers. This position will support the Chief of Police with preparing budgets, dealing with campus departments with a variety of issues and coordinating Clery statistics and responsibilities.

Reporting to the Chief of Police, the Office Manager and Clery Compliance Coordinator responsibilities include, but are not limited to, ordering all supplies for CUPD, EMS, Parking and Escort Services and processing billing; budgeting responsibilities for all of the above divisions of department; authorizing payroll and acting as proxy for Chief Goulet; tracking and organizing all data from crime incidents and submitting monthly reports to state; organizing, processing and tracking all parking transactions, including citations; and supervising (1) work study student, SSES Director, and Dispatch Coordinator.

Serving as University's designated Clery Compliance Coordinator, responsibilities include, but are not limited to, developing and overseeing the University's Clery Compliance Program; maintaining and updating Annual Security and Fire Report annually; in conjunction with applicable offices, developing and implementing Clery Act required policies; providing, facilitating and managing the training of campus security authorities; staying abreast of pending and final changes to the Clery Act and other laws or regulations affecting Clery Act provisions; overseeing production of police department incident reports to ensure proper classification of crime incidents and required responses from UP officers and other departments as appropriate; and sending annual request for crime statistics to all Campus Security Authorities and local law enforcement to coordinate and include in Annual Security Report.

Serving as recording manager for all Clery Act-associated records, responsibilities include, but are not limited to, coordinating with Business and Physical Plant offices to maintain an accurate list of buildings and properties owned and/or controlled by the University. As a member of the Compliance Committee, participating in policy and procedure development to help ensure accuracy, consistency and clarity; managing and building public relations with community and CUPD by developing and overseeing community-based programs (i.e. Annual Giving Tree, Clark 5k, Halloween parade for 800 grammar school students); developing, supervising and maintaining programs to grow relationships with CUPD and faculty/staff, student body; overseeing EMS Run Reporting system and working with various institution offices (Dean of Students, RLH and Health Services). Categorizing and cataloging year-end stats; and managing social media for all divisions of CUPD and their individual web pages.

Serving as records manager for all University Police, responsibilities include, but are not limited to, offering training workshops including the Active Shooter program, bomb safety seminar and crime prevention sessions; managing and supervising University parking department; working with various finance departments to coordinate funds from parking decal sales and citation collection; and developing and updating parking rules and regulations to accommodate ever-changing campus geography.

The successful candidate will hold a Bachelor's degree or equivalent experience. Supervisory responsibilities and organizations skills. 2-3 years previous experience in similar or related work. Have accounting and management basics. A high level of organizational skills. Must be a self-starter and able to work independently and have the ability to work with many differing personalities. Confidentiality is extremely important and candidate must be comfortable handling large sums of money. Possess communication skills. Must have advanced Clery Act training and advanced knowledge of Massachusetts laws as they apply to the Clery Act and Uniform Crime Reporting and the VAWA Act. Additionally, have working knowledge of Title IX laws and how they intersect with the Clery Act. A basic HS education is not sufficient for accounting knowledge.

This is a full-time, 37.5 hour a week position with outstanding benefits including, employee and family tuition benefits, generous retirement plan contributions, 4 weeks' vacation, health insurance and free use of campus fitness center and many more. Anticipated hourly rate is 19.37 per hour.

Review of applications will begin immediately. Please email resume and cover letter, including salary expectations and three professional references, to res[email protected].

Code "199017" must be referenced in the subject line to be considered for this position.

Clark University is an affirmative action/equal employment opportunity employer and strongly encourages members from historically underrepresented communities - inclusive of all women - to apply.

*Application Information*
Postal Address:
Clark University
950 Main Street
Worcester, MA 01610-1477

Phone:
508-793-7294

Fax:
508-793-8809

Email Address:
[email protected]


----------

